# Galveston



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Me and a buddy hit galveston yesterday morning. Winds were howling so we went behind the pass but tide was ripping through there so we left and went down to the east end of gtown and fished the channel. Ended up catching one big ugly, one big sand trout, one big gaff top, and a big sheep. Yesterday aftermoon went back behind pass and caught 2 nice flounder and buddy caught 4 small ones. This morn same spot we got 5 flounder one speck and 5 sheepies... Live shrimp Carolina rigged and some in poppin cork...


----------

